# the PPI P-771NX



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm trying to find info about this unit but their isnt much on thei forum about it, it was mentioned in a group buy, but he gave no conformation of it's release, and ive found 2 sites claiming to have them in stock but they are not reputible sites, i'd like some confirmation on this deck and if possible a review and comparason to say the pioneer z-130\x-930 series, i'm unpleased with my sony deck and am planning on switching out of the sony deck, but I need to find out more, the PPI decks sound great, from what i read they had a wicket great proecesor for a deck, and was a UNIX based OS. any info would be great


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd like to get more info too as I'm interested in this headunit as well.


----------



## Sprecker (Apr 9, 2011)

Dido here.
I am also wondering if it is the same unit as the Soundstream SNX-771. It has the same specs and OS. Any info on either of these units VS my Sony XAV-70BT would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Well for one you can get any info you want direct from the horse's mouth so to speak. PM Grizz Archer. He is a kick ass guy and will answer any ?s. He is the most approachable and honest guy I have ever encountered especially in this field. I also recommend downloading the 2011 catalog from PPI as there is more info there then on the website description. It is in my mix of choices as well....Because of Ray's displeasure in the sony (specifically ipod) I am going to cross that off the list. Its the PPI and new Alpine 910 (I have hated alpine over the last decade plus...but this seems like a nice deck and I am all but certain that is the processor I want to go with too...)


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Well for one you can get any info you want direct from the horse's mouth so to speak. PM Grizz Archer. He is a kick ass guy and will answer any ?s. He is the most approachable and honest guy I have ever encountered especially in this field. I also recommend downloading the 2011 catalog from PPI as there is more info there then on the website description. It is in my mix of choices as well....Because of Ray's displeasure in the sony (specifically ipod) I am going to cross that off the list. Its the PPI and new Alpine 910 (I have hated alpine over the last decade plus...but this seems like a nice deck and I am all but certain that is the processor I want to go with too...)


how can you not consider the new pioneers? they are ****ing sick from what i can tell.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Just not a fan...... I dont like the interface of any of the avic's.... My brother in law has the avic 3? I forget the model, it was the creme of pioneer a couple years ago...(they change WAY to fast) and while its nice.....Its definitely low man on the totem pole for me. If I dont like the ppi or alpine when I get a chance to play with them then I will just anti-up and spend the $$$ on the kenwood. I love mine and the last couple that have been out (9960) have been easily the best units available. Talk about a great ipod interface  and the nav is perfect.....


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

i have had a few of the pioneers the f700 and the d2 before that. it is all a matter of personal preference if you ask me. what features you like and how they work on the different units. i liked the ipod interface and the navagation on the pioneer units but i think i will try somethig different this time. i like the kenwood but i have my eye on the ppi as well. there just isnt anywhere to buy or play with one locally.
right now i am using the stock headunit in my gto but a new head unit is on my t do list right after i do something different with my sub woofers.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Just not a fan...... I dont like the interface of any of the avic's.... My brother in law has the avic 3? I forget the model, it was the creme of pioneer a couple years ago...(they change WAY to fast) and while its nice.....Its definitely low man on the totem pole for me. If I dont like the ppi or alpine when I get a chance to play with them then I will just anti-up and spend the $$$ on the kenwood. I love mine and the last couple that have been out (9960) have been easily the best units available. Talk about a great ipod interface  and the nav is perfect.....


the pioneeer decks im familuar with *the top teir ones anyhow* are the z 1, z 2, z 3, the z110, the z120 and now the z 130, the difference btween the interface on the 110 and the z 3 was prettty vast. 

ive had pioneer before and they have never let me down, just really solid stuff. 

from what i understand the 9960 has the same ipod interface as my sony :blush: so idk whats great about that. i think you should really check out some of the new interfaces on the avic, the ipod interface is great, and the new iphone integration is pretty good...if you have an iphone, but it also intergreats pandora through bluetooth from any smart phone so its cool, the 130 also comes standard HD radio


----------



## Sprecker (Apr 9, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Onlinecaraudio and they said the P-771NX units won't be released for sale until June. The SoundStrem SNX-771 (exact same) won't be available until August so there is alot of time left to discuss and decide.
Cheers.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

thats a shame. i guess the z-130 it'll be.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

any word on these becoming available?


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

In-Dash Video Receivers (With Screen) - In-Dash Video at OnlineCarStereo.com - Brand | Precision Power


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Great find.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Its been there forever.....ask them if they actually have any to ship


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Its been there forever.....ask them if they actually have any to ship


Grizz told me just over a month ago that he finally got a test version on his desk and that they were still working out the bugs.
He says they want to make sure that there's zero problems with them before they release them for sale. 
Translation, they're not ready yet.

So anyone advertising that they're for sale is either taking pre-orders, is mistaken about their availability, or is downright full of ****.

Grizz promised to pm me when they are ready since he knows I am waiting for one, so I am sure he will start a thread once they are available, just like he did last week for the new PPI Phantom amps.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

correct, not available yet


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

As mentioned it truly is best to talk to Grizz
great guy all around


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Motorized So what does it do?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Grizz told me just over a month ago that he finally got a test version on his desk and that they were still working out the bugs.
> He says they want to make sure that there's zero problems with them before they release them for sale.
> Translation, they're not ready yet.
> 
> ...


Id love to compare one to my z130 pioneer deck 

hell if hes willing i'll do a test run to compare them to my expeirnece with the new alpine, pioneer and sony decks becuase i have lots of play time with them all


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Still nothing on this release?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Still nothing on this release?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Naadaaa, still have 4 on pending back order, i guess pending is forever, lol.. i know they are there if ever released though...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Still thinking about plopping the fold out in my jeep? Better luck in 2012 I suppose?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Still thinking about plopping the fold out in my jeep? Better luck in 2012 I suppose?


When it gets to crunch time, I might have to buy something else and then swap it out for the 771 when it finally gets to market.

My other problem is buying the 1st generation of anything.
It's usually rushed to market and hasn't had the benefit of updates and/or improvements (A general statement on my part based on life lessons with no specific implications to Epsilon).

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> When it gets to crunch time, I might have to buy something else and then swap it out for the 771 when it finally gets to market.
> 
> My other problem is buying the 1st generation of anything.
> It's usually rushed to market and hasn't had the benefit of updates and/or improvements (A general statement on my part based on life lessons with no specific implications to Epsilon).
> ...


I expect good things out of this. if they know what their doing they can do great things on a linux platform, i am not even sure if those rumors are true or not i havnt looked into these decks in such a long time, so long im already moving the 130 i bought after this thread.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> When it gets to crunch time, I might have to buy something else and then swap it out for the 771 when it finally gets to market.
> 
> My other problem is buying the 1st generation of anything.
> It's usually rushed to market and hasn't had the benefit of updates and/or improvements (A general statement on my part based on life lessons with no specific implications to Epsilon).
> ...



these dont appear to be rushed ...appears to be exact opposite. got me interested now.


----------



## SUPERBONG (Mar 5, 2013)

Are these released yet?


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

SUPERBONG said:


> Are these released yet?


I don't have the final word on this, but I can't order them yet. I thought the P900.5 would have arrived a month ago but we're still waiting on that. I wouldn't advise anyone to hold their breath on the PPI Ingenix head units.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Stay tuned.......
Something's in the pipeline but I have no other info to pass on.
Could be very soon though.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

4-11 will be the 2 year anniversary of this thread!!!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Stay tuned.......
> Something's in the pipeline but I have no other info to pass on.
> Could be very soon though.
> 
> ...


Dang, You can smell that all the way out there? Sorry 


I hear bigfoot was selling them out of a trench coat out in your neck of the woods! :laugh:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

There here!

Contact Jerry at Thunder Audio and he'll hook you up.
Also the PPI DEQ-8 is in stock as well. epper:

Here's his link:

Thunder Audio Video 877-390-1599 Online Since 1995 - Search


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2012)

You know as a joke we were going to make the best set of three way components anyone has ever seen and call them the ingenex 3ways! Because they would never come out....

But yes the PPI P-771NX is here! Finally


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> There here!
> 
> Contact Jerry at Thunder Audio and he'll hook you up.
> Also the PPI DEQ-8 is in stock as well. epper:
> ...




I sold 8 of these since Monday, I have 1 left in stock... it will be gone today I'm sure.... anyone wanting the last piece or interested email or PM for hell of deal pricing...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ pm sent DAT....


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

<- needs to call Shiflet and Dickson.


----------



## koleion (Jan 29, 2009)

Ordered mine last week. will be here in the next two days. I will post my thoughts after i install it. I really hope this thing is as good as it looks. Cant wait.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

koleion said:


> Ordered mine last week. will be here in the next two days. I will post my thoughts after i install it. I really hope this thing is as good as it looks. Cant wait.


When you get it, can you pull it out and post all around pics of the unit, wiring pigtails, and the accessories that came with it?
Much appreciated. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## koleion (Jan 29, 2009)

Roger that. read my mind. There is not a lot out there about this thing yet, so would be happy to help out.


----------



## koleion (Jan 29, 2009)

OK, so i have some pics . All and all am very happy with this unit so far. still working out a lot of stuff, but i have it installed already. The only thing here is that this unit only had one sub RCA output. I marked it with my finger in the pics. I had to get a splicer(one RCA male Y with two males). No idea why they would do this all the amps i have or have ever seen have two input RCA's. Also the sub seems to jump when you turn on the crossover on the head unit. its very odd like it jumps to 4 volts only when the crossover is set(80/120/160mhz/200mhz). I find this very very odd. Last: In the manual it has page #'s in the index but then there are no page # on any of the pages themselves. Makes it kind of hard to look things up fast. I am going to be messing around with a few things now and then update this post with more info. 

Pictures.
http://s1321.photobucket.com/user/Koleion/library/Head Unit

Lets see if it works now.


Ok thats it for now. will be working on the rest of my review over the weekend. If you need or want any info let me know.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm getting error messages for all your pics.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## koleion (Jan 29, 2009)

Try now. i moved them over to some place else. please let me know if this works.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

koleion said:


> Try now. i moved them over to some place else. please let me know if this works.


Crystal clear. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

So its not longer a copper chassis?????? And FYI, its a mono signal so you really only need one output. Its common on home stuff and starting to find it now on amps etc.... (5channel amps especially).

How about a screen shot of it up and running or perhaps a video of going through the goods on it? 

Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> So its not longer a copper chassis?????? And FYI, its a mono signal so you really only need one output. Its common on home stuff and starting to find it now on amps etc.... (5channel amps especially).
> 
> How about a screen shot of it up and running or perhaps a video of going through the goods on it?
> 
> Thanks for the pics!!!


I didn't catch the copper chassis deletion....hmmmm.

I 2nd the additional pics and video idea!
Koleion, you're the star now so make it worthy of an Oscar! 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## koleion (Jan 29, 2009)

The chassis is black for sure. now i cant tell if its copper and powder coated black or if its just black aluminum. i will work out a way to see if i cant find out what its made out of. Also i will post some videos from my phone with a little more info and a look around the OS. if there are things you want me to record please let me know. if not i will just do an all around video with boot up playing from BT,(waiting on my iphone cable so i can test that too(Monday i hope)) and a look at the nav and sound properties. 

Koleion


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

koleion said:


> The chassis is black for sure. now i cant tell if its copper and powder coated black or if its just black aluminum. i will work out a way to see if i cant find out what its made out of. Also i will post some videos from my phone with a little more info and a look around the OS. if there are things you want me to record please let me know. if not i will just do an all around video with boot up playing from BT,(waiting on my iphone cable so i can test that too(Monday i hope)) and a look at the nav and sound properties.
> 
> Koleion


All that!
Perfect.
Awaiting your independent film with anticipation. 

As for the chassis, just take and awl or an ice pick and make a tiny scratch near a fin so it doesn't show (lol) and see what's under it.

_I can't believe I just asked someone to scratch their brand new head unit._ 


Bret
PPPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

wow they took this long till they started coming out/


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> All that!
> Perfect.
> Awaiting your independent film with anticipation.
> 
> ...


scratching wont do anything....they were originally pictured in copper....but that to was just a coating so I dont think they would copper coat then black it out? They just didnt do it. If you scratch it you will likely go down to the silver aluminum. Too bad, copper = sexy


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

I would like to know about external h/d integration...will this thing handle a 500 gb or tb h/d? nothing would make me happier then to give my ipods the boot.. lossless is a pita when you have 3000 or so cd's...and don't get me started on the newest version of iTunes and a the classic line of ipods... I just sooo wish it had a volume knob.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

marvnmars said:


> I would like to know about external h/d integration...will this thing handle a 500 gb or tb h/d? nothing would make me happier then to give my ipods the boot.. lossless is a pita when you have 3000 or so cd's...and don't get me started on the newest version of iTunes and a the classic line of ipods... I just sooo wish it had a volume knob.


Its advertised as having full control of a 250g (what I have and you can even sort/move/delete files on it from the deck!!! Which to me is amazing! I went HD a LONG time ago and will never look back. Most head units do not claim they will work with a drive that large but they do! new alpine units do (not older) and all the kenwoods always have! 
Ipods are a waste to me now....especially after spending so much on them every year or so!


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Well ... How many hdds could it control at once? Or if someone used a kvm switch or hotswap bay would it work and read each one ad they were connected?


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

has anyone tried to buy a 250gb h/d lately??I can get a tb h/d for around $60...a 250gb runs between $40-50...when will manufacturers figure it out?? not ppi per say, they are new to this, but everyone seems to make h/u's to kiss apples crack .I understand the need to support the 2nd most popular smartphone os.... they should make h/u's work with NTFS instead of fat32..not the most difficult engineering problem I have seen..it is what it is...It is making me take a good luck at a carputer more and more..


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

marvnmars said:


> has anyone tried to buy a 250gb h/d lately??I can get a tb h/d for around $60...a 250gb runs between $40-50...when will manufacturers figure it out?? not ppi per say, they are new to this, but everyone seems to make h/u's to kiss apples crack .I understand the need to support the 2nd most popular smartphone os.... they should make h/u's work with NTFS instead of fat32..not the most difficult engineering problem I have seen..it is what it is...It is making me take a good luck at a carputer more and more..


I think the problem (what I was told anyway...that ****s over my head...dont have the patience) is that its hard for the usb from the decks to have enough juice to power them......? But I dont know how all that works. I know the older alpines (2yrs ago..910) would not even acknowledge my HD....The 927 was like lightening! 250 is actually hard to find now....I dont need 1t...I would be willing to bet I have as large or likely a much larger library then most and I have no issues running "just" a 250g. I think the ability to run that is pretty great/adequate! Whats a ipod capable of????? Not even close! Hell, my galaxy 3 is a 32g phone and I put a 64g card in it! 

I hear ya, but come on......250 is pretty great if you think about it


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Plus if you're going to put a hdd in a moving vehicle and have it read (and write if you can delete files and move them!) While the vehicle is in motion on our awesomely smooth roads...

It would be best to use ssd correct? Newegg sells the crap out of 120gb 180gb and 240 gb ssds! Little more per gb than your average giant platter drive but not so bad during sales against the small drives. 

Curious to know if a powered usb hub connected to the HU then to the drove if that would allow bigger drives to be powered on some of the lower power hus?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

My drive has survived a complete truck fire....(melted to the ground, off roading, winter, summer, taking in and out, etc......NEVER had so much as a glitch with it. Its a toshiba that is made pretty rugged and was about $70 I love it, I also use it in my house a lot so I will probably look to pick up a second one....For the house I could actually go bigger (1-2T or so........


----------



## koleion (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok everyone. i have now installed my Ipod cable and am ready to do my video. i will record and post it later tonight.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

koleion said:


> Ok everyone. i have now installed my Ipod cable and am ready to do my video. i will record and post it later tonight.


Fantastic! How are you enjoying it thus far? BT, GPS, etc........ 
thanks again for taking the time!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I bet you could get the same deck with a different name on it from the Epsilon family...there are a few on eBay as we speak starting at about $420 with free shipping.


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> I bet you could get the same deck with a different name on it from the Epsilon family...there are a few on eBay as we speak starting at about $420 with free shipping.


Soundstream - Source Units - SNX-771

FarenheitUSA.com - Source Units - F-761NX


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

So any more thoughts on these units? Surely someone has had the chance to install one of these.


----------



## koleion (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry guys for the late reply, i was out of town for work and could not make a video till today. Again sorry for the delay. if there are any questions you want answered about this unit please ask away. I will post the videos tonight.


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sweet. I look forward to them. I'm curious to see if the display looks cheap like the other epsilon units.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I hope not.
I've been waiting a long time for this unit to come out.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2012)

The screen used in the new PPI unit is a high definition 720p panel.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Aren't the PPI's also using a faster processor then the "lower" branded ones even though they might look very similar?


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2012)

Correct, the PPI is using the latest processor chip in it. It also has a better EQ built into the unit. 
Another interesting thing about all Epsilon product for 2013, is that we use only high def screens of 720p or better depending on the unit.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Does that mean you're looking at Blu-ray to replace the dvd down the road?
Assuming that 1080p screens are an option for future models.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Bump for an answer.


----------



## koleion (Jan 29, 2009)

OK so i finally have my video. Took my a while to get it to work on dropbox. here is the link. If it does not work or there are issues let me know. sorry it looks dirty of the LCD of the unit i have been traveling like crazy and have not had a chance to clean my poor car. 


PP PPI P-771NX Headunit Demo/Review
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/39862634/IMG_0685.MOV


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time and posting it! 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to do all that! Very cool and much appreciated! 
Can you comment on how the BT functions and also if you've used the usb for a hard drive, can you comment on how that functions? and the ability to control folders (edit/move/delete/etc)......build quality, etc...... 

Thanks again!


----------



## koleion (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok. Here is the info so far about what you asked.

1. BT function is good. You need to remember that the volume on the phone effects the sound output. so you need to turn it up but not to 100% as it can sound bad if its up too loud. Other then that it works go. no seek bar like i said in the video but it sounds good and works very well. Its much better sound quality then my last two head units.

2. I have not tested the USB HD yet as i use my phone 99% of the time so i don't really need it. But i have played with the files system on the SD card just to see. its easy to get around and move delete and anything else you might need. It seems well made and easy to use for file manipulations.

3. Build quality for the price is very good so far. no real issue, the screen is nice and works well. Its accurate and feels good under your fingers. I am not sure its really a copper case though. they say in the brochure its "Ionization copper". So i am not to sure what to make of that. but its sounds good no ground loop and no issues with sound quality.

4. Issues and problems. 
1. The Ipod cable does not work sometimes. it shows its connected but i cant get it to click over to the Ipod screen. this has happens only two times and i have to turn off the car then wait and then turn it back on then it will work.(no turning just the unit off does not make it work. i have tested that) i am not sure yet if its when its plugged in. IE when the unit is powered on or if its better to wait for the unit to be up before plugging it in. not really sure just yet. will keep testing and find out.

2. No seek bar to move tracks around. i listen to a lot of dj sets and they are hours long it would be great to be able to move the time around. (You can do this on the iPhone and it will work. but the head unit should be able to do this.)
3. No through put on crossover for the subs. this is a pain as i want my amps to be taking care of this not the head unit. but its not a huge issue. (maybe they can fix it in a firmware update along with a seek bar.

4. Ipod cable is too short. i found a way to run it so it works but its like 1/10th the length of the cable i have for Kenwood. not a huge deal just annoying. For now that's kind of it. if you want any more info let me know.

Koleion


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks again! 
NO sleeve or anything will be all copper (amps etc..) because of cost and because it is a great conductor for heat....thats the opposite of what you want. A coating is enough to keep away unwanted noise though 

Perhaps a "reset" will help with the ipod acknowledgement? I agree....no seek feature is kinda weak. 

Aside from that, glad its working out for you.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok....I want this.
I'm firmly committed this direction.
Thanks K!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

koleion said:


> 2. No seek bar to move tracks around. i listen to a lot of dj sets and they are hours long it would be great to be able to move the time around. (You can do this on the iPhone and it will work. but the head unit should be able to do this.)


I noticed this feature was lacking as well. It's so intuitive to be able to touch a spot on the progress bar to skip around the music.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Correct, the PPI is using the latest processor chip in it. It also has a better EQ built into the unit.
> Another interesting thing about all Epsilon product for 2013, is that we use only high def screens of 720p or better depending on the unit.


is it an arma chip? or a Motorola or something Chinese? 




jel847 said:


> 4-11 will be the 2 year anniversary of this thread!!!


haha right? and we just hit 2 year's a few days ago. 

it made me laugh when i saw this thread spring out of my email graveyard and suddently start spamming the top of the pile out of nowhere lol i'm not even subrscibed to many other threads right now.


SD Card Reader
Read up to a 32gb SD card for MP3 audio and MP4 video playback, or view and save photos with the JPG photo viewer.

they really should of just supported SDHC's and than you'd be able to do 64 gb sd cards. XD it does seem like this is the first company to really start to venture out.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

eviling said:


> SD Card Reader
> Read up to a 32gb SD card for MP3 audio and MP4 video playback, or view and save photos with the JPG photo viewer.
> 
> they really should of just supported SDHC's and than you'd be able to do 64 gb sd cards. XD it does seem like this is the first company to really start to venture out.


32 GB is SDHC, and that's the upper limit for SDHC capacity.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

nope their at 64 now.


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a 128gb microsd in my tablet and I have seen 128gb sd on amazon.. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=p...1&hvrand=10452666222003417705&hvexid=&hvqmt=e Still more $$ then a 1tb external hd...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2011)

I have one question hopefully somebody can answer. Can you update the maps on this unit down the road if you want?

My biggest pet peeve of the clarion I have now (which is an old 2007 model) is that they offered maps for 2008 and...that's it. And they were ridiculously expensive.

Thanks!
Rich


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2012)

Yes the maps are updated via the SD card. Very simple to upgrade when updates are done.


----------



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

Currently, there are no updates as these units have just arrived in stock. Updates usually come out about once a year and by region only. Unfortunately, we have no control over it. If there are updates, you will need to purchase a new card from our parts dept. You can contact them at 323-724-4600.


----------



## Minus (-) (Jun 26, 2011)

koleion said:


> The chassis is black for sure. now i cant tell if its copper and powder coated black or if its just black aluminum. i will work out a way to see if i cant find out what its made out of. Also i will post some videos from my phone with a little more info and a look around the OS. if there are things you want me to record please let me know. if not i will just do an all around video with boot up playing from BT,(waiting on my iphone cable so i can test that too(Monday i hope)) and a look at the nav and sound properties.
> 
> Koleion


I ordered this unit as well...where did you source your iphone cord for this unit??....i have the iphone 5 and ipad mini, do you know or did u purchase a lighting cord??


----------



## koleion (Jan 29, 2009)

I ordered this cable off newegg. here is the link. they have it on ebay and amazon also.


Newegg.com - Power Acoustik Ip-5C Full Control Uart Cable For iPod®/iPhone® With Mp3 & Video


Koleion


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2011)

Just finished installing my P-771NX. I used it to replace my Clarion VRX-775VD and NAX975HD combination setup. Install was a piece of cake and the built in axxess integration works fantastic (2003 mercedes C32 AMG). Nice to have my volume control back. 

I played an mp3 and a flac just fine just to test it out and have no problems. Sensitivity on the touchscreen is excellent - much better than my clarion was.

Only problem I encountered is that my navigation doesn't work. When I click on the icon I get a message about gogo.exe crashing. Generic windows crash message, nothing fancy. It doesn't lock up the unit or anything though. Clicking 'OK' will just return to the home screen. I'm guessing the software on the SD Card is corrupt. I just emailed PPI support so we'll see what they say. I was hoping I could just download new software from the website but no such luck. As a side note the mp3 & flac files I tested were on the SD Card. After I found the Nav wasn't working I loaded the files onto there just to be sure there wasn't a problem with the card or reader. Worked like a charm. 

Once I get that resolved I'll post back with what was done and how the Nav works.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

biscuit said:


> Just finished installing my P-771NX. I used it to replace my Clarion VRX-775VD and NAX975HD combination setup. Install was a piece of cake and the built in axxess integration works fantastic (2003 mercedes C32 AMG). Nice to have my volume control back.
> 
> I played an mp3 and a flac just fine just to test it out and have no problems. Sensitivity on the touchscreen is excellent - much better than my clarion was.
> 
> ...


I refer you to my avatar, my friend


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2011)

eviling said:


> I refer you to my avatar, my friend


Yeah, I was being lazy. My phone was inside charging, heh. I just went out and grabbed a picture of the screen. Hopefully this works:


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

wow that really looks like linux heh


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2011)

eviling said:


> wow that really looks like linux heh


Yeah I had initially thought it was linux based as well. Turns out it's windows CE 6.x. In the SD Card that has the software on it you can see it's just standard windows executables.


----------



## Minus (-) (Jun 26, 2011)

biscuit said:


> Just finished installing my P-771NX. I used it to replace my Clarion VRX-775VD and NAX975HD combination setup. Install was a piece of cake and the built in axxess integration works fantastic (2003 mercedes C32 AMG). Nice to have my volume control back.


what do you mean by built in axxess integration? i just ordered steering wheel controls(Axxess aswc) for 08 scion xb...should i return it? does this radio keep the control?? .....ordered a 250 GB external hard drive for movies


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2011)

Minus (-) said:


> what do you mean by built in axxess integration? i just ordered steering wheel controls(Axxess aswc) for 08 scion xb...should i return it? does this radio keep the control?? .....ordered a 250 GB external hard drive for movies


Oh no, you still need the Axxess unit itself. I just meant that there is a wire hanging off the unit itself explicitly for 'steering wheel control' which hooks up to the output from the Axxess. Maybe that is something common now but it was the first time I'd seen it.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

that sounds right to me biscuit, i think thats how they genraly are. Ive only done a few and its been awhile so.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

biscuit said:


> Oh no, you still need the Axxess unit itself. I just meant that there is a wire hanging off the unit itself explicitly for 'steering wheel control' which hooks up to the output from the Axxess. Maybe that is something common now but it was the first time I'd seen it.





biscuit said:


> Yeah I had initially thought it was linux based as well. Turns out it's windows CE 6.x. In the SD Card that has the software on it you can see it's just standard windows executables.


windows CE was a hail marry from MS when android and IOS started hitting the market wasn't it? <_< but i believe my advent unit uses it, and i used to like it but its been slowing down. found out the cd player nevr worked (rarley use it, hense taking 3 months to find out it didnt work) guess the dick on ebay got one over on me.  saving money aint always worth it. im half considering my old 920 lol, i liked it. X D good controls. but meh, no money for projects im not doing anything 

unit was rumored to have been linux based, the only reason i was even interested in it


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is a word of warning for anybody that purchases this unit used... I bought mine used, BNIB, and the software on the SD Card was corrupt. I contacted support and they will do nothing about it. The SD Card must go back to the original place of purchase for replacement.

So, now to try and figure out what to do...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

biscuit said:


> Here is a word of warning for anybody that purchases this unit used... I bought mine used, BNIB, and the software on the SD Card was corrupt. I contacted support and they will do nothing about it. The SD Card must go back to the original place of purchase for replacement.
> 
> So, now to try and figure out what to do...


Ummmmmmmmm So which one was it then???????????


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2011)

Perhaps "second-hand" is a better choice of words than "used". It was purchased BNIB from a member on the forums here who had received it as a gift and didn't want to install it. Everything was still factory sealed.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ahhhh....gotcha!


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Ugh so third hand even. That's a mess. And kinda uncool that they won't just let you pay them for a new card they can load the software on.


----------



## Minus (-) (Jun 26, 2011)

biscuit said:


> Perhaps "second-hand" is a better choice of words than "used". It was purchased BNIB from a member on the forums here who had received it as a gift and didn't want to install it. Everything was still factory sealed.


Ohhhh....So it was you who swooped down and took that while i was about to purchase.....Good save :mellow:


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2011)

Minus (-) said:


> Ohhhh....So it was you who swooped down and took that while i was about to purchase.....Good save :mellow:


Yeah, it was me. :blush:

I had posted here with a question about the maps (I wanted to be sure they were upgradeable - my last unit only ever offered 1 upgrade). As soon as I got the response I bought it.

Aside from the navigation woes, which I hope to have resolved here in a few days, I'm happy with it so far. 

Rich


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

biscuit said:


> Yeah, it was me. :blush:
> 
> I had posted here with a question about the maps (I wanted to be sure they were upgradeable - my last unit only ever offered 1 upgrade). As soon as I got the response I bought it.
> 
> ...



Ryan,
Can't you help this guy out?
Sounds like a legit purchase.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ryan,
> Can't you help this guy out?
> Sounds like a legit purchase.
> 
> ...



Bret,

An individual from this thread did help me. I just didn't want to say anything that might lead to somebody getting in trouble. But I do have a new navigation card on the way. I'll let everyone know once I have it and have tried it out. 

Thanks!
Rich


----------



## Minus (-) (Jun 26, 2011)

biscuit said:


> Yeah, it was me. :blush:
> 
> I had posted here with a question about the maps (I wanted to be sure they were upgradeable - my last unit only ever offered 1 upgrade). As soon as I got the response I bought it.
> 
> ...



lol...i ended up getting it for $500....gonna be installing next week(waiting for rear camera) thanx for clearing up the axxess question....good luck with the navi fix...can any vendors here help out??


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a question on this units nav...which I'm pretty sure I already know the disappointing answer to...

Can it be optimized for trucks/RV? For height restrictions and such.


----------



## Minus (-) (Jun 26, 2011)

Installed Today In My Ladies' Car....Still gettin the hang of it.....my iPod cord didn't work so im waiting on a new one....this thing has no AUX either.....my only gripe would be you really have to PRESS the buttons, and there's about a 4-5 second delay....but I def like it!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Minus (-) said:


> Installed Today In My Ladies' Car....Still gettin the hang of it.....my iPod cord didn't work so im waiting on a new one....this thing has no AUX either.....my only gripe would be you really have to PRESS the buttons, and there's about a 4-5 second delay....but I def like it!


Nice!
Good to see these finally getting installed and used. :thumbsup:
You should pick up one the remote for it.
Should make the button pressing problem go away. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Precision-P...pt=US_Audio_Video_Remotes&hash=item460ee0aeff


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Minus (-) (Jun 26, 2011)

koleion said:


> OK so i finally have my video. Took my a while to get it to work on dropbox. here is the link. If it does not work or there are issues let me know. sorry it looks dirty of the LCD of the unit i have been traveling like crazy and have not had a chance to clean my poor car.
> 
> 
> PP PPI P-771NX Headunit Demo/Review
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/39862634/IMG_0685.MOV


On my unit I can seek thru movies by taping on time bar...I didn't try it with a DVD yet....but I can definitely scroll thru movies while viewing them via Flash Drive....also my 250GB hard drive is NOT being recognized by the radio :mean:


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm still thinking about making a custom dash panel to put this HU in


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok...I talked to Jerry again today and he says to call him for pricing.
Make sure you tell him that you're on DIYMA.

Here's the link to his website and contact info:

Thunder Audio Video 877-390-1599 Online Since 1995 - Home and Car Electronics


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Has anyone found a harddrive that works well with this unit yet?

Would finding an independent power supply to power a drive make it more likely to work properly?


----------



## Minus (-) (Jun 26, 2011)

Schizm said:


> Has anyone found a harddrive that works well with this unit yet?
> 
> Would finding an independent power supply to power a drive make it more likely to work properly?


Yea I think the problem is, it's not enough juice to fire the HD up....a 16 and 32g flash drive works tho.....


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Wonder if using a dc to dc power supply to power some drives would allow them to be read and used fully. I'm tempted to try and test this out. Maybe put in a hot swap cradle that can hold 1-3 sdds

Say a couple 240gb Intel's


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Any of you that have bought this SU figured out yet what signal it needs to bypass the video lock out?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Any of you that have bought this SU figured out yet what signal it needs to bypass the video lock out?


Bret,

It's basically spelled out in the manual...no special parts or signal needed.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

trumpet said:


> Bret,
> 
> It's basically spelled out in the manual...no special parts or signal needed.


Wonderful!
One less problem to work through. 

Thanks for the info.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Has anyone compared usb memory sticks vs iPod/iphone vs hdd index times yet?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Schizm said:


> Has anyone compared usb memory sticks vs iPod/iphone vs hdd index tines yet?


Ooh....good question.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Look what's come down in price. 

Precision Power P 771NX 7" Ingenix LCD DVD CD USB Car Stereo Receiver Nav | eBay


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Schizm said:


> Has anyone compared usb memory sticks vs iPod/iphone vs hdd index times yet?


I don't have an iPod/iPhone or USB HDD, but I recently copied 8 GB of music from one USB flash drive to another and the P-771NX "indexed" the new one in a few seconds. What I don't care for is the loading times for high bit rate mp3s. WMA files play practically instantly, even if they're huge.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

trumpet said:


> I don't have an iPod/iPhone or USB HDD, but I recently copied 8 GB of music from one USB flash drive to another and the P-771NX "indexed" the new one in a few seconds. What I don't care for is the loading times for high bit rate mp3s. WMA files play practically instantly, even if they're huge.


Any way we could get you to test out sone apple lossless files?


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Schizm said:


> Any way we could get you to test out sone apple lossless files?


I should be able to arrange that.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

trumpet said:


> I should be able to arrange that.


Sweet. Its this or a pio I think.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Re: Apple lossless files

Disclaimer: I'm not a regular iTunes user and I don't normally listen to Apple lossless files.

I moved some *.m4a files from my work computer to a USB thumb drive and tested them on the P-771NX. I didn't convert them, and I believe it was from an archive I downloaded. It was some Focal JM Labs test tracks. The P-771NX definitely will not play them. It got stuck going through each track in the folder attempting to play one, locking up the unit for a good 20-30 seconds per track until popped up with an error message. I was driving while this was happening and it was extremely frustrating. I had to pull the USB drive, shut the unit off, let it boot up with no USB media inserted, insert the USB drive, then delete those files. If I rebooted the unit with the drive inserted it would try to resume playback and get stuck in the loop of doom.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Well that's definitely a no go then! Thanks for the info!


Edit. On those files
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

trumpet said:


> Re: Apple lossless files
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm not a regular iTunes user and I don't normally listen to Apple lossless files.
> 
> I moved some *.m4a files from my work computer to a USB thumb drive and tested them on the P-771NX. I didn't convert them, and I believe it was from an archive I downloaded. It was some Focal JM Labs test tracks. The P-771NX definitely will not play them. It got stuck going through each track in the folder attempting to play one, locking up the unit for a good 20-30 seconds per track until popped up with an error message. I was driving while this was happening and it was extremely frustrating. I had to pull the USB drive, shut the unit off, let it boot up with no USB media inserted, insert the USB drive, then delete those files. If I rebooted the unit with the drive inserted it would try to resume playback and get stuck in the loop of doom.


I'd contact Ryan about this.
He's on here as a soundstream rep and I think he's posted in this thread prior.
See what's up with that.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## FaintReality (May 15, 2005)

Is there no way to hook up satellite radio to this unit?

Dave


----------



## FaintReality (May 15, 2005)

I just sent email to PPI to see if I can get clarifying info on the EQ and copper chassis as all the info online is conflicting. Also asked about satellite controls from XM/Sirius radio, hoping possibly a firmware update allowing for this feature as this is a must for myself and I would think a good majority these days. 

I will update this thread for those who care if I get a response back. 

Dave


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

FaintReality said:


> I just sent email to PPI to see if I can get clarifying info on the EQ and copper chassis as all the info online is conflicting. Also asked about satellite controls from XM/Sirius radio, hoping possibly a firmware update allowing for this feature as this is a must for myself and I would think a good majority these days.
> 
> I will update this thread for those who care if I get a response back.
> 
> Dave


Yeah if it will control siriusxm this is 80% likely to be the hu I put in my big rig

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FaintReality (May 15, 2005)

Schizm said:


> Yeah if it will control siriusxm this is 80% likely to be the hu I put in my big rig
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


This is the only feature currently holding me back so I'll let you know if they respond.


----------



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

FaintReality said:


> This is the only feature currently holding me back so I'll let you know if they respond.


As the former Tech Support for Epsilon, I can confirm that none of the head-units have Sat controls, period. This model also does not have a copper chassis. A few "test" models I played with had the copper chassis, but for some reason it never made it to production.


----------



## FaintReality (May 15, 2005)

zql8tr said:


> As the former Tech Support for Epsilon, I can confirm that none of the head-units have Sat controls, period. This model also does not have a copper chassis. A few "test" models I played with had the copper chassis, but for some reason it never made it to production.


Although I assumed this, thanks for the confirmation. As expected, I did not hear back from PPI in regards to my email :-/


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

zql8tr said:


> As the former Tech Support for Epsilon, I can confirm that none of the head-units have Sat controls, period. This model also does not have a copper chassis. A few "test" models I played with had the copper chassis, but for some reason it never made it to production.


Where you at now? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2011)

I thought I'd revive this thread with an issue I've started experiencing with my P-771NX. I just emailed support but I thought I'd post here as well.

It seems to be totally random but sometimes during bootup, when it displays the Ingenix logo, the progress line at the bottom will pause for 3-4 seconds about halfway through. If it does this then I know it's going to mess up. The progress line reaches the end and then starts back at the beginning and repeats this same process several times. 
Eventually it will give up and display the message, "Booting CheckSum error, please emergency upgrade!" and the screen kind of flashes.

Sometimes it boots up fine and sometimes it errors out with the above message. I've searched online and found a few users with the Ingenix equipped Power Acoustik models having the exact same problem. Unfortunately nobody has posted a solution aside from one person saying to return the head unit.

So has anybody else seen this and have some advice? It's a bit disappointing to be having problems like this on the unit already as it really isn't old at all. Just a few months.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

-Rich


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I have been wanting one of these since they were announced.
I finally pulled the trigger today with Sonic Electronix for $389.00 but they are now discontinued which is bazaar since they've only been out less than a year........WTF?
And they won't tell me why.
Maybe because of what you're experiencing? :shrug:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I have been wanting one of these since they were announced.
> I finally pulled the trigger today with Sonic Electronix for $389.00 but they are now discontinued which is bazaar since they've only been out less than a year........WTF?
> And they won't tell me why.
> Maybe because of what you're experiencing? :shrug:
> ...


That's real strange. I didn't know they were discontinued already! I wish I had waited until I knew more about it. I was very excited because I thought they were linux based but turns out they're windows CE instead. boo.

Either way I have been very happy with it though. When it works.


----------



## Minus (-) (Jun 26, 2011)

Only problem I had with mine was some ghost volume control. When trying to turn it down from the steering wheel control, it took a little over 10 seconds for it to catch up. I turned it off and turned it back on and haven't had the problem since. Other than that, no complaints, great interface for my lady to use.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2011)

Just as an update for anybody considering the P-771nx... I'm still having random booting issues though they have gotten worse. It now only boots correctly maybe one in ten times. I've emailed the Precision Power support three times since Thanksgiving and haven't received any replies. I'll try calling them on Monday but I'm not expecting anything.

At this point I'm considering taking it out and taking a baseball bat to it. Maybe sell my matching chrome usacoustics 2150 and 4065 to get a little capital and buy a Pioneer AVIC-Z150BH or something.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

biscuit said:


> Just as an update for anybody considering the P-771nx... I'm still having random booting issues though they have gotten worse. It now only boots correctly maybe one in ten times. I've emailed the Precision Power support three times since Thanksgiving and haven't received any replies. I'll try calling them on Monday but I'm not expecting anything.
> 
> At this point I'm considering taking it out and taking a baseball bat to it. Maybe sell my matching chrome usacoustics 2150 and 4065 to get a little capital and buy a Pioneer AVIC-Z150BH or something.


I was afraid of this.
It's obvious now they've got problems.
The silence from Epsilon and the abrupt discontinued stocking of these units at the big online stores speaks volumes.
Sorry about your troubles biscuit.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I was afraid of this.
> It's obvious now they've got problems.
> The silence from Epsilon and the abrupt discontinued stocking of these units at the big online stores speaks volumes.
> Sorry about your troubles biscuit.
> ...


Thank you. 

So to update on things... After not getting any response by email (through the support email address listed on their page) I gave up and called them and left a voicemail. About ten minutes later I got an email and wrote back explaining the issue. No response for a couple of days so I followed up again. It was forwarded to another support person who said it was a hardware problem and the unit would have to be either returned or repaired.

I called in and asked for an RMA but unfortunately they will only give you an RMA if you can provide them with the original purchase receipt or a copy of your bank statement where you paid for it. So even though it's still under warranty, and defective, since I do not have the receipt they will do nothing. I emailed back to the support people hoping they could help out but it's been a couple more days and I haven't heard anything so I'm assuming not.

My guess is this is about the end of the road without paying for repair. I can assure you I am _not_ paying to repair a unit that did not last half the manufacturer warranty before problems began. I already feel like a chump for buying this thing and I'm not about to throw more money at it.

I will try one last time to follow up with the support team but I expect nothing. Best of luck to anyone else with one of these units and I hope they work better than mine. 

Rich


----------



## Minus (-) (Jun 26, 2011)

Had a CD in the radio playing fine....then the next day I start the car, there is a loud annoying clicking sound. With that sound happening the radio did not recognize that there was still a cd in it, and the radio wouldn't respond to the open button. It eventually starting going thru the tilt phases, then became stuck in Tilt 3. After hours of periodically trying to eject the disc, it finally came out. I don't think I'll be putting another cd or DVD in there...IPod and flash drive FTW


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I had such high hopes for this unit. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

